# Wrought Iron Stand for 55 gallon aquarium.



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I am a welder, specializing in decorative wrought iron. I found a 55 gallon aquarium on CL for $20, and I couldn't pass up that deal. Have tested the tank and everything looks great, no leaks or scratches.

I would like to build a wrought iron stand, but am having a hard time finding a good set of plans.

Anyone have any suggestions? I just need to know the structurally important parts of the setup, I already have an idea in mind for the ornamental aspects of it.

I will post pics of the project in progress once I get it started.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't offer any advice on plans but I can't wait to see it when you finish. What a wonderful talent that is.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would look up stand plans on Google and then alter them as needed to fit the material you are working with,,, basic suggestions 
support at ends and in the middle for a long tank
full support under tank not just edges (my opinion)
and besure to account for any future improvements (potential canister ot wet/dry filter if fresh water , sump if saltwater)


----------

